# Quagmire (Family Guy) vs Barney (How I met your mother) vs Charlie (two & a half men)



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 16, 2011)

Glenn Quagmire (Family Guy) vs Barney Stinson (How I met your mother) vs Charlie Harper (Two and a half men)

Who is the most perverted and heartless towards women?

EDIT: Quagmire stomps, so Barney vs Charlie


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 16, 2011)

Quagmire has dozens among dozens of unknown children he abandon and has wholeheartedly approved of rape and jail-bait.

He takes this with flying ejaculating colors.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 16, 2011)

Xaosin said:


> Quagmire has dozens among dozens of unknown children he abandon and has wholeheartedly approved of rape and jail-bait.
> 
> He takes this with flying ejaculating colors.



True, would Barney and Charlie's combined feats stack well against Quagmire?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 16, 2011)

Xaosin said:


> Quagmire has dozens among dozens of unknown children he abandon and has wholeheartedly approved of rape and jail-bait.
> 
> He takes this with flying ejaculating colors.



He also has zero qualms about i*c*st. 

And at one point, he had a trunk full of Asian women (and I think a garage full also), which he also had tagged apparently if they tried to escape.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 16, 2011)

Quagmire is also constantly having sex with one or multiple persons, not to mention he has built up immunities to STDs and pepper spray. He takes this blindfolded with his hands tied (he has probably had this happen to him on multiple occasions).


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 16, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> *He also has zero qualms about i*c*st. *
> 
> And at one point, he had a trunk full of Asian women (and I think a garage full also), which he also had tagged apparently if they tried to escape.



And in one episode,with *his own infant daughter* no less. 

Is it any wonder why I can never take Family Guy seriously or any of the characters sympathetically by now? It's senseless shock humor and political bias.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> True, would Barney and Charlie's combined feats stack well against Quagmire?



They don't hold a matchstick to his raze of perversity.

A better match for these 2 might be George Lopez and Chris Rock. Maybee.


----------



## Xaosin (Feb 17, 2011)

Havoc said:


> Huh               ?



Have you ever heard Chris's ramblings (Or comedic monologues if you will)? They're so abhorrently sexist they make me want to strangle a turtle. And I really like turtles.
George Lopez (at least his character) is pretty much a douchebag bag in general, but his treatment of most women on the show rivals Charlies at least.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Quagmire also once had a woman locked up in his basement.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Bioness (Feb 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA4-As_wK5Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

also anyone else notice how Quagmire is mostly with Asian chicks?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 17, 2011)

The only time i really like Quagmire was when he was telling off Brian. 
Damn, i hate brian.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 17, 2011)

Quagmire roflstomp


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 17, 2011)

Damn, I was about to say "you forgot Dark Schneider" but Quagmire would stomp him too. Hell, they can all fuse with Potara Earrings and it still wouldn't matter.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2011)

Quagmire easily 

I mean damn...The dude even thought about dating his own daughter when she grows up.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 17, 2011)

Xaosin said:


> Is it any wonder why I can never take Family Guy seriously or any of the characters sympathetically by now? It's senseless shock humor and political bias.


That's why he's my idol.

I'm actually quite shocked and appalled that you don't condone i*c*st or rape, let alone i*c*st and rape.


----------



## Yakari Kaiya Nicometo (Feb 17, 2011)

Quagmire is a stone cold fox.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yakari Kaiya Nicometo said:


> Quagmire is a stone cold wolf.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 18, 2011)

Xaosin said:


> Quagmire has dozens among dozens of unknown children he abandon and has wholeheartedly approved of rape and jail-bait.
> 
> He takes this with flying ejaculating colors.



He asked Meg if "she was 18 yet" so no. 

And among Charlie and Barney, barney takes it handily. Charlie actually seems to care about the girls, sometimes.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 18, 2011)

How about just Barney vs Charlie?


----------

